

Comfy Helvetica for Hacker News now final - godDLL
http://comfy-helvetica.jottit.com/aftermath

======
lhnz
Is it just me or does this not really work as a user style on Firefox? (I
still see the orange bar at the top of the screen, etc...)

~~~
godDLL
Whoops, the code listing page should say 'WebKit browsers'. Firefox support is
forthcoming.

I apologise for the inconvenience.

------
michaelbuckbee
Instructions for installing on Chrome - <http://goo.gl/jxhj8>

~~~
meemo
Doesn't quite work for me on Chrome. The fonts are too small. Works great on
Safari though.

~~~
godDLL
Which version/channel of Chrome is that? I'd like to have a look at fixing it.

Also, please list your extensions.

~~~
meemo
I've got the stable build: 8.0.552.237. After disabling my extensions and re-
enabling them one by one, I think vimium is causing the problem.

~~~
godDLL
I couldn't reproduce what you describe, but I'm on dev 10.0.634.0. Tried with
Vimium too.

------
jws
Beautiful!

I'm still need to get my eyeglass prescription redone, but I can put it off a
little longer now.

------
yurifury
The "before" link goes to a thumbnail image.

Very nice!

~~~
godDLL
Thanks, fixed.

------
ot
Nice! The Hacker News logo in Palatino is very very elegant, but Helvetica
makes the body more readable. What about using Palatino just for the logo?

~~~
godDLL
You can mix and match yourself, as for me -- I like to keep font variation to
a minimum.

    
    
      a[href=news] {font-family:Palatino, 'Liberation Serif',
                    Georgia, serif !important;}

